# Fitness and important is it to you personally?



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

One of the overlooked topics amongst preppers seems to be physical fitness. How important is it to your lifestyle, and how important do you think it will be when things go to poo? I try to remain as active as I can whilst maintaining the ability to do some practical things should the need arise. I try to shoot for at least 10,000 steps a day at least six days a week. Whilst maintaining enough muscle mass to not be weak. What do you folks do to stay in shape?


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Smells a little fishy


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

It's very important. I let my Y membership go a few months back in order to care for an infirmed family member and help out with a small family owned business. I realise that's taken its toll on me. Not good.

Now that the business was sold and I have back up for the family member (Halleluyah!), I'm heading back to the Y. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yeah, I'm a gym rat. Right now I'm at home, sprung something in my back. I'm hoping to get back this weekend. It feels funny to sleep this late.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@The Tourist, Forums a little slow this A.M.. You can tell people have gone back to work and school.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

How so?

If you can't manage to do some basic things without "sucking air", how are you going to be a prepper and do other physically intensive activities?


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

SGG said:


> Smells a little fishy


How so?

If you can't manage to do some basic things without "sucking air", how are you going to be a prepper and do other physically intensive activities?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> How so?
> 
> If you can't manage to do some basic things without "sucking air", how are you going to be a prepper and do other physically intensive activities?


Hooterhugger,

Yeah, we try and stay in relatively good shape around here! We don't do crap like goat yoga or any of that nonsense but tossing some weights around and sliding back and forth on a yukealyptical machine plus all the chores keep me from looking like an old geezer!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I was a blue collar worker for most of my 45 years of full time employment.
Retired now, but here at the farm I am not “rich” enough to afford fancy tools that are less labor intensive, like a tractor with a front bucket.
So, I have a wheelbarrow and a shovel for that.
Bush hog to clear underbrush in the wood lot? No a bush axe and an old yard sale lawnmower. 

I did buy a one man power auger after about my 500th or so post hole dug by hand.

Nope, I have never been a city slicker with a desk job that has to actually pay money to exercise.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I was a blue collar worker for most of my 45 years of full time employment.
> Retired now, but here at the farm I am not "rich" enough to afford fancy tools that are less labor intensive, like a tractor with a front bucket.
> So, I have a wheelbarrow and a shovel for that.
> Bush hog to clear underbrush in the wood lot? No a bush axe and an old yard sale lawnmower.
> ...


25 bucks a month can get you some scenic views!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Woop Woop! :tango_face_smile: @Denton owes me 5 bucks! He swore up and down ol RPD was a founding member of the FLA/GA Goat Yoga Society!










rice paddy daddy said:


> I was a blue collar worker for most of my 45 years of full time employment.
> Retired now, but here at the farm I am not "rich" enough to afford fancy tools that are less labor intensive, like a tractor with a front bucket.
> So, I have a wheelbarrow and a shovel for that.
> Bush hog to clear underbrush in the wood lot? No a bush axe and an old yard sale lawnmower.
> ...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Woop Woop! :tango_face_smile: @Denton owes me 5 bucks! He swore up and down ol RPD was a founding member of the FLA/GA Goat Yoga Society!
> View attachment 102339


My sister does this, _hehe! _


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> 25 bucks a month can get you some scenic views!!


At my age, that would be about it - scenic views. Or, as my late father-in-law called it "art appreciation".

I DO praise The Lord I'm not gay.:vs_cool:

Been married forever to a woman who not only has her own guns, is actually a better shot than me. And she's the jealous type.:vs_shocked:

I'm in pretty good shape for a 71 year old. Yes, gone are the days when I could throw a 94 pound bag of Portland cement on my shoulder and carry it to where it needed to go.
But, I still do it with 50 pound bags of animal feed, and 60 pound bales of hay.

My idea of a hot date is an evening in my recliner with a heating pad on my back.:tango_face_smile:


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> At my age, that would be about it - scenic views. Or, as my late father-in-law called it "art appreciation".
> 
> I DO praise The Lord I'm not gay.:vs_cool:
> 
> ...


My wife gives no F*cks... She figures two kids and a mortgage will repel anything. But at 0430 the females mostly do not wear any sort of makeup.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Oh, c'mon RPD--our buddy Slippy has been a gay caballero as long as there's been pink drinks replete with little umbrellas. Nobody ever mentions that here, it's the best kept secret. It will never appear in print lest the newbies find out and head out en masse to the NAMBLA forum.

Say what you want, but Slip is the one who made my wife's gown for the New Year's Eve party...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Oh, c'mon RPD--our buddy Slippy has been a gay caballero as long as there's been pink drinks replete with little umbrellas. Nobody ever mentions that here, it's the best kept secret. It will never appear in print lest the newbies find out and head out en masse to the NAMBLA forum.
> 
> Say what you want, but Slip is the one who made my wife's gown for the New Year's Eve party...


Ooooo. I just checked in momentarily before shut down.
I've got to run over to the Georgia side for a meeting, and won't be back for a few hours.

Now, you guys play nice, and don't get banned while I'm gone.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Oh, c'mon RPD--our buddy Slippy has been a gay caballero as long as there's been pink drinks replete with little umbrellas. Nobody ever mentions that here, it's the best kept secret. It will never appear in print lest the newbies find out and head out en masse to the NAMBLA forum.
> 
> Say what you want, but Slip is the one who made my wife's gown for the New Year's Eve party...


Oh, my gracious. Let's all be friends here. Peace in the valley, okay?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> At my age, that would be about it - scenic views. Or, as my late father-in-law called it "art appreciation".
> 
> I DO praise The Lord I'm not gay.:vs_cool:
> 
> ...


At my age, my idea of getting lucky is finding my truck in the parking lot. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> How so?
> 
> If you can't manage to do some basic things without "sucking air", how are you going to be a prepper and do other physically intensive activities?


At least every 4 months somebody will post a thread saying that unless you are very very fit you are going to be dead when SHTF... you will not be able to outrun the zombies

After 21 year in the military - I have bad knees and a sore back... which slows me down, since doing less I have gained weight. I could go full out in a fight for a minute... but I am taking advil and a nap after.

I know I am out of shape and am no longer 21... however, I have lots of skills, street smarts, food, water etc.... No sure what BASIC thing I can not do


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Maine-Marine said:


> At least every 4 months somebody will post a thread saying that unless you are very very fit you are going to be dead when SHTF... you will not be able to outrun the zombies
> 
> After 21 year in the military - I have bad knees and a sore back... which slows me down, since doing less I have gained weight. I could go full out in a fight for a minute... but I am taking advil and a nap after.
> 
> I know I am out of shape and am no longer 21... however, I have lots of skills, street smarts, food, water etc.... No sure what BASIC thing I can not do


I am not talking about being in Marathon shape. But having the ability to do some basic things that many take for granted. Like the ability to drag a carcass for half a klick without falling over over. Or being able to walk at a sustained pace for a few hours over terrain with their gear.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> I am not talking about being in Marathon shape. But having the ability to do some basic things that many take for granted. Like the ability to drag a carcass for half a klick without falling over over. Or being able to walk at a sustained pace for a few hours over terrain with their gear.


Since you're new here, I'll make the assumption that you do not know about the World Famous Slippy Pikes? :vs_worry:

My theory is that any marauders/invaders etc who make the unwise decision to "attempt" an assault on Slippy Lodge will be met with dire consequences. After said meeting, heads will be severed, carcasses will be burned and heads will be carried to the front gate and firmly attached to the most bee-u-ti-ful and glorious Pikes that the world has ever seen...No need to carry carcasses! Heads Ain't Heavy! :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Slippy said:


> Since you're new here, I'll make the assumption that you do not know about the World Famous Slippy Pikes? :vs_worry:
> 
> My theory is that any marauders/invaders etc who make the unwise decision to "attempt" an assault on Slippy Lodge will be met with dire consequences. After said meeting, heads will be severed, carcasses will be burned and heads will be carried to the front gate and firmly attached to the most bee-u-ti-ful and glorious Pikes that the world has ever seen...No need to carry carcasses! Heads Ain't Heavy! :vs_closedeyes:











I was thinking something like this. The all natural protein in the Mother Nature grocery store. Where one might have to drag them for a ways before you can load them onto something.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> View attachment 102397
> 
> 
> I was thinking something like this. The all natural protein in the Mother Nature grocery store. Where one might have to drag them for a ways before you can load them onto something.


Oh, my bad! I was thinking about the onslaught of hungry marauders etc!

Anyhoo, I got a whole gaggle of illegals to do my dead animal carcass draggin'! Muchas Gracias and carry on mi amigo! :vs_laugh:

PS went ahead and fixed your sideways pic. Pics being posted sideways happens a lot around here...Mandella Effect or some such nonsense. Anyway, tell my boy Coach Bohl, Great Season, the Cowboys looked pretty dang good all year!


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Slippy said:


> Oh, my bad! I was thinking about the onslaught of hungry marauders etc!
> 
> Anyhoo, I got a whole gaggle of illegals to do my dead animal carcass draggin'! Muchas Gracias and carry on mi amigo! :vs_laugh:
> 
> ...


Thank you for fixing the picture! 
Wyoming had a decent year, and beating the Panthers in the Arizona bowl was the highlight of the year!

This time of the year, "outsiders" will be hard pressed to do much. The weather is not conducive for looting. You can try but odds are you will be a cold weather casualty in short order. Or as I have mentioned to other folks, going full retard will send the wrong message to the wrong people which won't help your odds by any means.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> I am not talking about being in Marathon shape. But having the ability to do some basic things that many take for granted. Like the ability to drag a carcass for half a klick without falling over over. Or being able to walk at a sustained pace for a few hours over terrain with their gear.


If need be I would quarter the animal and take them out a piece at a time... or better yet.. shot the damn thing like I did last time... 25 feet from the side of the road

as far as sustained pace for a few hours.... Nope.. and frankly I do not see myself as part of a replacement unit marching to battle. I have kids and will be going as fast as the slowest person. also.. I am more of a slow sneaky take my time type of operator.. if the UN has a squad after me.. I do not want to die tired.. I will just fight in place

I understand it is important to be in the best shape possible.. but do not count out us chubby old men with bad backs and stiff knees... we are sneaky buggers


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Maine-Marine said:


> If need be I would quarter the animal and take them out a piece at a time... or better yet.. shot the damn thing like I did last time... 25 feet from the side of the road
> 
> as far as sustained pace for a few hours.... Nope.. and frankly I do not see myself as part of a replacement unit marching to battle. I have kids and will be going as fast as the slowest person. also.. I am more of a slow sneaky take my time type of operator.. if the UN has a squad after me.. I do not want to die tired.. I will just fight in place
> 
> I understand it is important to be in the best shape possible.. but do not count out us chubby old men with bad backs and stiff knees... we are sneaky buggers


Well road hunting will certainly be an option with no Game and Fish presence, but it is not always feasible. Sometimes you have to go where the game is.

















Some animals you might have to quarter the bigger they are the more likely you will have to do so, unless you want to use a 4 wheeler but that has it's own risks and resource requirements to go with it. Other times you might be in a bit of a time crunch.
If you are working as a team, you might end up pushing draws to flush things out that the shooter can tag. So you have to be prepared to go up and down for a few hours at a stretch.


----------

